# Too Busy for Sex?



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi All!

I'm presenting a free teleseminar next Wednesday at 8:00 pm, Eastern Time. I'm really excited about it as it's our first venture into teleseminars. The topics include:

* How to make time for sex if you have young children
* Find out the surprising link between sex and work
* How to communicate your desire for more sex with your partner
* How to ask for what you specifically want that you aren’t getting
* How making time for sex benefits the whole family

You can login and call in for the event, or if you can't make it, you can still register and I'm sending everyone the information after the event. It's absolutely free with no obligations, so I hope you'll join us.

You can find out more at: Too Busy for Sex? Think Again!


----------

